# Full Duplex



## yellowpixel (26. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Switch gekauft, der auf Full Duplex unterstützen soll.
Den MediaType meiner Netzwerkkarte habe ich ebenfalls auf 100 Full gestellt, jedoch zeigt es mir im Netzwerkstatus (XP prof) immernoch eine Verbindungsrate von 100 Mbit an. Ist das normal? Oder was muss ich umstellen?


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

hi,
Full Duplex bedeutet das der Sender gleichzeitig Empfänger ist.
Aus 100 Mbit  werden leider keine 200 Mbit 
Also ist normal und nix verstellen.


----------



## yellowpixel (27. April 2004)

danke,
ich dachte das sei irgendwo ersichtlich, da in der Anleitung die Leitung so schön mit 200 mbit angeschrieben war!


----------

